# Dexter Morgan



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dexter Morgan, I havent drawn in pencil in awhile. Any tips at all to make my pencil drawing better would be much appreciated, still trying to figure out the hair


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

I always tell myself when i start hair, pick out the shapes and dont try to draw every hair. The pencil marks are not what makes the hair it is the space between. There ate a few good YouTube videos on drawing hair. Look them up and give it a go. Worst that could happen you learn what not what to do. Never be afraid to find a technique that works for you. I am sure once you get started you will be fine.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh and in every drawing i always make sure i have lost edges, soft edge, and hard edges. That gives a drawing a sense of depth. As chanda said start working on ditching the outlines. That was very hard for me. With practice it will be a wonderful step.


----------



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks for the inputs! and i'm trying to ditch the lines but its difficult haha chanda im gonna fix the chin as soon as i get the chance, its too long, dexters chin is shorter and a bit wider,ill check out some videos when i get a chance.


----------



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

also how to i go about making my shading smoother? ive always had trouble with this.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

I personally use 5 to 6 pencils when i draw. 6h, 4h, 2h,hb, 2b, 4b, 6b being the ones i use the most. Smooth shading is a processs for me. I start with the hardest pencil and very lightly start to build up. When get the whole area to be shaded done i switch to a softer pencil with light strokes again build up. I do this till i get to my darkest area then take the 6h and start going over it lightly to get that smooth transition. There are many ways to do it this is what works for me. Oh and when done with that hard pencil i use a kneaded eraser to pull out the light spots. Thos is where depth and contourhappens. Help that helps


----------



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

it does a lot! thanks! only problem for me is I'm very limited on art supplies I have 4b a 2h and an F pencil and only one eraser haha but I'll definatley give it a try!


----------

